# Exclusive Car Care - BMW M3 GTS



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Evening All,

Thought I d share this rare BMW M3 GTS beast with you:thumbs:

I had a pleasure of working on this for a few days to get it perfect for the owners before they collected it from the dealership in Bournemouth.

Once the GTS was washed and prepped for polishing, I was able to thoroughly inspect the paint to see what kind of condition it was in. Inspection was done using Metal Halides and the 3M Sun gUn























































Some panels suffered with heavier defects than others so the first step was to test what combination of pads, compounds and polishes would be needed to achieve the desired level of correction.

I ended up using my Festool Rotary polisher with a 3M Wool Pad and Meguiar's M105 Ultra-Cut Compound to remove the heavier defects on a few panels.









With the heavier defects removed I then polished the M3 GTS with Menz 3.02 and a LC Polishing pad.

The gap between spoiler and boot was too tight to machine polish so I got one of the technicians to remove the spoiler for me so I could fully correct the paintwork in this area.









Few before's and afters
















































































































































I thoroughly wiped down the surface with Isopropyl Alcohol to remove any polishing oils and ensure that I had a true, defect-free finish.









Once all the compounding and polishing stages were complete I started with my refining process using Menzerna 106FA which brought out a tremendous amount of gloss and clarity in the paint.














































Once all of the compounding and finish polishing stages were done all of the polishing dust needed to be cleaned out of every crack and crevice and paint stripped of any polishing oils ready for the application of Gtechniq C1+









As the trim on the GTS is matt these were coated with Gtechniq C1.5 Silo Seal as C1+ would have gave them a glossy look.


















Whilst C1+ was left to cure for a few hours I did some of the final details such as exhaust tips polished, glass polished and sealed with Gtechniq G1 and interior vacuumed.



























As I had the M3 GTS on the ramp I made full use of it and got the technicians to remove the wheels so I could protect them and the calipers with Gtechniq.


















At the end of the day C1+ was topped with a coat of Gtechniq C1.5. Working a panel at a time this was applied with a microfiber applicator and then buffed of with a microfiber cloth.










The sun showing the true, defect-free condition of the Fire Orange paintwork!


























































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks stunning buddy, great turnaround.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

That is actually STUNNING, excellent work there very impressive, car looks great


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work Jay, it does indeed look stunning :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work mate, love that colour.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

wow that finish is mind blowing


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I just died and went to heaven! Stunning work on a stunning car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning mate, looks perfect in the sun shots!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely finish 

It's dealer threads like these that make you realise how much nicer a lift would make cleaning :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## OCDDuncan (Apr 13, 2012)

Top notch mate. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, how come your business named has changed buddy.?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks to all that took the time to comment, its greatly appreciated:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work, how come your business named has changed buddy.?


Was never really happy with our old business name so changed it last year as we started offering a few more services as thought the name change was needed as the new name would be better at getting across what we actually do and can offer clients.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning work and just love these gts m3


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work Jay as always, those after shots are something else :thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome work there Jay, on a rare beast!

Regards
John


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very, very nice result. :thumb:
Thanks for sharing as I expect I won't be seeing one on the roads anytime soon.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning Jay, welcome back too dude you have been missed :lol: :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

That colour is awesome. Looks fantastic.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning... it came out perfect!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm speechless! Super job! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

.Absolutely stunning work

Daz


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

impressive work great machine aswell


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work on a great car


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

What a beast and stunning work, miss some pics from inside.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning looking motor!! Great idea for protecting the calipers too. Think I may have to nick that one


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

One of the best I've seen in a while or ever for that matter!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

A DW first surely? Sun shots look incredible!


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

really nice job mate, shame about the orange peel, if i had that sort of cash i would have to drop it at kds for a wet sand first.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Doesn't get much better mate, hats off to you.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work love the colour


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Not really a BMW fan, but that looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Dave89zetecS (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW such a deep wet gloss!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stunning work


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Quality! Stunning work and colour. Shame that spopiler is ruining your hard work, bit of an eyesore.!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I should hate that colour, but i love it WTF!!! 

The car looks bloody awesome, spoiler is a little bit of a .....spoiler 


You done an excellent job correcting it mate, i will now go back to page one & drool over it for a while more


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow. Amazing finish on that beautiful M3!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Epic finish! Thanks for sharing, i really enjoyed reading the write up.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

One word stunning !!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now that is nice!!! great work!


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

amazing! you did a fantastic job the car looks awesome


----------



## Paul.J (Apr 24, 2011)

Superb!!! just awesome ;-)


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that is a stunning colour Jay... Gtechniq awesome products....:thumb:

any interior shots please


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Marvelous work Jay and welcome back mate. M3 looks stunning.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

That colour is immense!! Nice work Fella!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunning work to an excellent car mate!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Some of your best work there Jay. Mesmerising finish and such a gloss to the paint. Very hard to get across sometimes. 

Lovely mate.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks absolutely perfect after - great job chief.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cant stop looking at this car & now i want that spliter on mine  missus is going to go spare, i promised the upgraded angel eyes was the last mod :wall:, got another thing for my christmas list baby!!! 

Dam you detailing world!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work , just amazing and i was trully impressed with the sun pics :thumb:

Brutal finish Jay :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just perfect Jay.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow...

not much to say apart from that....

:argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing work Jay! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful, top job as always :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Marks!


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Outstanding :thumb:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Fantastic finish, looks so wet


----------



## jay127 (Mar 15, 2009)

Top job, looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning work and just love these gts m3


Yhanks Derek:thumb:



stangalang said:


> Stunning work Jay as always, those after shots are something else :thumb:


Glad to hear you like the final shots, was first outing with new camera so wasn't sure how they was going to come out as wasnt familiar with setting''s etc



JMB said:


> Awesome work there Jay, on a rare beast!
> 
> Regards
> John


Rare indeed, thanks:thumb:



UBRWGN said:


> Very, very nice result. :thumb:
> Thanks for sharing as I expect I won't be seeing one on the roads anytime soon.


Thank you:thumb:



Auto Detox said:


> Stunning Jay, welcome back too dude you have been missed :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz, as long as you missed me Im happy



Grawschbags said:


> That colour is awesome. Looks fantastic.


Thanks, I wasnt a big fan of the colour but after a few days working on it I changed my mind and think it does suit the car well.



matzagrin said:


> Stunning... it came out perfect!


Thank you



Michael_McL said:


> Simply stunning!


:thumb::thumb::thumb:



masammut said:


> I'm speechless! Super job! :thumb:


Thank you



tonyy said:


> Looks stunning:thumb:


Thank you tonyy



zippo said:


> .Absolutely stunning work
> 
> Daz


Cheers Daz:thumb:



Miguel Pestana said:


> impressive work great machine aswell


Thanks for the comments Miguel:thumb:



gb270 said:


> Stunning work on a great car


Thank you:thumb:



urbhind said:


> What a beast and stunning work, miss some pics from inside.


Sorry no pics of the interior



VenomUK said:


> Stunning looking motor!! Great idea for protecting the calipers too. Think I may have to nick that one


Thanks Venom



Adrian Convery said:


> One of the best I've seen in a while or ever for that matter!


Glad you enjoyed the write up:thumb:



MK1Campaign said:


> A DW first surely? Sun shots look incredible!


Not sure if its the first as didnt search but thought it was worth sharing with the members



martinclarkie said:


> really nice job mate, shame about the orange peel, if i had that sort of cash i would have to drop it at kds for a wet sand first.





President Swirl said:


> Doesn't get much better mate, hats off to you.


Thank you



Bill58 said:


> Superb work!


Thanks



leemckenna said:


> nice work love the colour


yes it is a lovely colour:thumb:



Bkjames said:


> Not really a BMW fan, but that looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Glad you like it Bk:thumb:



Defined Reflections said:


> Stunning!


Cheers:thumb::thumb:



Dave89zetecS said:


> WOW such a deep wet gloss!!


:thumb::thumb:



prokopas said:


> Stunning work


Thank you



Mr_Scisco said:


> Quality! Stunning work and colour. Shame that spopiler is ruining your hard work, bit of an eyesore.!


I agree the spoiler does let it down IMO, owner of car doesnt mind it and thats all that matters



ITHAQVA said:


> I should hate that colour, but i love it WTF!!!
> 
> The car looks bloody awesome, spoiler is a little bit of a .....spoiler
> 
> You done an excellent job correcting it mate, i will now go back to page one & drool over it for a while more


Colour is a bit like marmite eh? It does grow on you though and I think it suits the car



Bmpaul said:


> Wow. Amazing finish on that beautiful M3!


Thanks Paul



ercapoccia said:


> Epic finish! Thanks for sharing, i really enjoyed reading the write up.


Glad to hear you enjoyed the write up:thumb:



essjay said:


> One word stunning !!


:thumb::thumb::thumb:



Ronnie said:


> now that is nice!!! great work!


Thanks Ronnie



NN1 said:


> amazing! you did a fantastic job the car looks awesome


Thanks for the comments:thumb:



Paul.J said:


> Superb!!! just awesome ;-)


Thanks Paul



123quackers said:


> that is a stunning colour Jay... Gtechniq awesome products....:thumb:
> 
> any interior shots please


sorry no interior photo's were taken



Beau Technique said:


> Marvelous work Jay and welcome back mate. M3 looks stunning.


Thanks Russ



Adamk69 said:


> That colour is immense!! Nice work Fella!


Thanks Adam



stefstef said:


> Stunning work to an excellent car mate!!


Thanks stefsef



gally said:


> Some of your best work there Jay. Mesmerising finish and such a gloss to the paint. Very hard to get across sometimes.
> 
> Lovely mate.


Thanks Gally



benji330i said:


> Looks absolutely perfect after - great job chief.


Thanks Benji



ITHAQVA said:


> Cant stop looking at this car & now i want that spliter on mine  missus is going to go spare, i promised the upgraded angel eyes was the last mod :wall:, got another thing for my christmas list baby!!!
> 
> Dam you detailing world!!!


Get your wallet out



Racer said:


> Amazing work , just amazing and i was trully impressed with the sun pics :thumb:
> 
> Brutal finish Jay :thumb:


Thanks Rui, sun pics did come out well



paddy328 said:


> Just perfect Jay.


Thanks Francis:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> wow...
> 
> not much to say apart from that....
> 
> ...


:thumb:



Socal Brian said:


> Amazing work Jay! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you and your welcome



Mr Face said:


> Beautiful, top job as always :thumb:


Cheers Mike:thumb: how are you keeping??



craigblues said:


> Top Marks!





Jeremiah said:


> Outstanding :thumb:


Thank you



BigAshD said:


> Fantastic finish, looks so wet


Thanks Ash:thumb::thumb:



jay127 said:


> Top job, looks absolutely stunning!


Thanks Jay


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Steady on that man. Scott not Russ:lol::thumb:


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

excellent work!!!!!, love the photos


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work and result there, great car! 

Woods still look at me funny when I tell them not to wash mine when its there, state of this before you started reassures me. Also nice they let you work in house, good to see them being flexible and helpful...


----------



## woppers18 (Dec 23, 2011)

absolutely amazing, very lucky to work on a rare car like that! top work


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure what's more impressive - the detail or the fact you responded to everyone's comments individually 

That M3 looks stunning!! Wow!


----------



## MIKEYBMW1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks fantastic but how the hell did the paintwork get so bad so quickly ? these cars have not long been released and as they cost around £120 k someone has not looked after it at all .


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome as always but this write up held no surprises for me in that respect!

Great clarity in the finish.:thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

superb, amazing finish and i bet the new owners over the moon....


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Steady on that man. Scott not Russ:lol::thumb:


Sorry Scott:lol:


Jav_R said:


> excellent work!!!!!, love the photos


Thanks Jav:thumb:



ryand said:


> Lovely work and result there, great car!
> 
> Woods still look at me funny when I tell them not to wash mine when its there, state of this before you started reassures me. Also nice they let you work in house, good to see them being flexible and helpful...


Thanks, Woods were very accommodating and helpful



woppers18 said:


> absolutely amazing, very lucky to work on a rare car like that! top work


Thanks woppers



Pugnut said:


> Not sure what's more impressive - the detail or the fact you responded to everyone's comments individually
> 
> That M3 looks stunning!! Wow!


:thumb::thumb::thumb:



MIKEYBMW1 said:


> Looks fantastic but how the hell did the paintwork get so bad so quickly ? these cars have not long been released and as they cost around £120 k someone has not looked after it at all .


Previous owner was the MD of Woods so was washed by their valeting team on a regular basis



B&B Autostyle said:


> Awesome as always but this write up held no surprises for me in that respect!
> 
> Great clarity in the finish.:thumb:


Thank you



stolt said:


> superb, amazing finish and i bet the new owners over the moon....


Thanks and yes owners were very happy. I have done a few cars for them so they knew what could be achieved and what the end result would be:thumb:


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh dear lord...

Always loved M3’s, but that colour is a bit like Marmite. I must admit though, if somebody was to give me that car, I’d live with the colour for while 

Anyway, top work to get it looking like that; chapeau…


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw one of these in my local dealer £115,000 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Amazing work! Looks fantastic


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic work that is, amazing colour too, your truly a skilled pro :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Phat Pat said:


> Oh dear lord...
> 
> Always loved M3's, but that colour is a bit like Marmite. I must admit though, if somebody was to give me that car, I'd live with the colour for while
> 
> Anyway, top work to get it looking like that; chapeau…


Thank you Pat



j3ggo said:


> I saw one of these in my local dealer £115,000 if I'm not mistaken.


yes that figure is about right



AS_Dene said:


> Amazing work! Looks fantastic


Thanks



WannaBd said:


> Fantastic work that is, amazing colour too, your truly a skilled pro :thumb:


Thank you:thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

that looks stunning. Very tempted to get my new A5 detailed with the GTechnic products.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks extremly glossy.... :argie:
Wonderful Job


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Clyde said:


> that looks stunning. Very tempted to get my new A5 detailed with the GTechnic products.


Thanks!! You wouldnt be disappointed if you went with Gtechniq products:thumb:



TRD said:


> Looks extremly glossy.... :argie:
> Wonderful Job


Cheers TRD


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning work fella,wot a machine!:thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutey love that colour:argie: 

You've a fantastic job on her:thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

That is EPIC!!!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Amazing work mate


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

WOW, what a finish!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome work on an awesome colour. Looks crazy once you finished. Nice little touches as well to get a profesional finish. (Spoiler, wheels removed etc)


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Best looking BMW at the moment ...


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

I am in love, both work and car :argie:.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats actually really nice 
great work


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Such a epic car!

Top work aswel! Fanastic results, really impressive!

How many hours were spent in total?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

simon burns said:


> Stunning work fella,wot a machine!:thumb:





Otter Smacker said:


> Absolutey love that colour:argie:
> 
> You've a fantastic job on her:thumb:





S1600Marc said:


> That is EPIC!!!





steview said:


> Amazing work mate





kyle.bailey1 said:


> WOW, what a finish!





Soul Hudson said:


> Awesome work on an awesome colour. Looks crazy once you finished. Nice little touches as well to get a profesional finish. (Spoiler, wheels removed etc)





Alzak said:


> Best looking BMW at the moment ...





deni2 said:


> I am in love, both work and car :argie:.





WHIZZER said:


> Thats actually really nice
> great work


*Cheers guys*:thumb:



.Z.R. said:


> Such a epic car!
> 
> Top work aswel! Fanastic results, really impressive!
> 
> How many hours were spent in total?


*It was done over 2 days so about 20 hours*


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Superb Job...what a stunning car and colour especially once you had finished.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> Superb Job...what a stunning car and colour especially once you had finished.


Thanks for the comments Matt:thumb:


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have looked at this thread about 5 times now and I am more and more impressed each time, that orange is fantastic. 
Great job :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb work! :thumb:
that color is awesome...


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Cracking job as always fella :thumb:

Just had one of these in at work and they are :argie:


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning work on a stunning car.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Eheis5 said:


> I have looked at this thread about 5 times now and I am more and more impressed each time, that orange is fantastic.
> Great job :thumb:


Thanks



skorpios said:


> Superb work! :thumb:
> that color is awesome...


Thanks skorpios:thumb:



jb93 said:


> Cracking job as always fella :thumb:
> 
> Just had one of these in at work and they are :argie:


Thank you



nick7 said:


> Stunning work on a stunning car.


Thanks Nick


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

UNREAL. Good work.


----------

